#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Communication Skills for Engineers/ Personality Development zone/ Interviews Tips & Tricks >  >  A guide to Better Communication Skills - Presentation

## saloni

*Why we Need to be Highly Effective in our Communication*

- Communication is a process that enters into our life at birth and stays with us till death.
- It is the second most pre-occupying activity (next to breathing) in our day-to-day life.
- Our Value is assessed world over throughout our life based on our competency to communicating.
- To fulfill our needs through others we have to communicate effectively.
_
Please find the presentation attached!_





  Similar Threads: communication skills English Language Communication Skills Ebook, Presentation and Lecture Notes need a book for communication skills Effective communication skills Communication Skills improvement

----------


## sciengprof

Interesting and useful attachment.

----------

